# Regatta head count



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Team "InTheDawgHouse" is in.....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

team skirtchaser is out......but i did pull the cover off, scrub the boat down, and let her run for about 20 minutes today.....so i'll see ya'll at the cove around 3



btw unlike dans boat, mine fired off on the first turn of the key today....not bad for sitting under the cover for the past 5 months


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Me and Jeremy are in! Yall can just go ahead and give us your money in the morning


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Run Dover is still in. Sorry for the late post but I just iced the last redfish of the night for picture taking tomorrow. :doh Wait Red Snapper :banghead Wait Red Drum :hoppingmad I mean Black Drum :hotsun for tomorrows fishfry. :letsdrink


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

is in


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Team " BOAT WITH NO NAME" is in. 

Got room for one more, has to be with someone without a boat though that would like to get in on the fun. 

So far it's Emeraldcozy, our friend BUTCH and maybeFISHON101. 

Only thing you have to bring is your fishing lic. I have the entry fee, gas, and the bait is covered.You will only need to bring your drink and food.I have already bought the burgers for said crew.


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Team Whore Eagle with a late entry


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Ya bet your In The Sh*tHouse Azz we're in! Just got to run out and chisel the ice off the deck real quick. BRRRRRRRR! Hope the milk and cookies ain't froze up in the cooler. :letsdrink


----------

